# Algae ID help please



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

What type of algae is this? I started to appear recently but the tank in general is pretty new setup. I broke down a 50g about a month ago maybe 3 weeks only. I have 48w T5HO, pressurized co2 that reads spot on the double drop checker and I dose EI. I have also started to get some GDA if that could be a helpful indicator at all. Any help is greatly appreciated. 


























If you can tell me what this is would you happen to know what is the cause of this? Thanks.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

looks like staghorn to me... but it usually doesn't grow like that :/ and usually staghorn is gray. does it look like moss? i can't really tell from your pictures... if its like green moss you have cladophra. what does your drop checker read? i don't get what you mean your drop checker reads spot... 
is that downoi in the back?


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

By "spot on" I mean my drop checker reads exactly the color it should. I have the cal aqua double drop checker with the reference solution below the indicator solution and it reads perfect color!

Yes it is downoi in the back.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

nice downoi! 
if you are hesitant on their solution, just make your own, 2 dollars worth of material and you can make any quantity of 4dkh solution in 5-20 minutes. after that just add ph regent before putting it into your drop checker.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Neil. I have changed out the solution a couple times already and still have probably a couple fills left.

On another site it was suggested also that this could be staghorn or clado.

Any other opinions? I would like to find the root cause of this so I can prevent it from coming back.


----------

